# Creatine/Xtend



## bosshog107 (Mar 27, 2008)

Does taking creatine along with Xtend BCAA before and after workout take away from anything?    "The guy behind the counter" said that most people who he sees use the Xtend cut it with a powder which I forgot the name of but it starts with an A, anybody know what I or he is talking about?


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 27, 2008)

"Cut it"?  lol 

Your fine mixing the Xtend and Creatine together. Maybe he was saying Xtend is good on a cut as it can help in retention of LBM? No need to mix it with anything if you wanted to you could add some bulk Beta-Alanine.


----------



## bosshog107 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry- "cut" probably isnt the best word for me to use since it has so many meanings expecially in this forum (Drug dealing 101 -Cut "to mix or add"  kinda like someone could cut cocaine with baking soda to make it appear more than what is actually true coke- LOL.....

He said you can mix w what ever supplement that started with an A.  Anyhow you answered my question about mixing creatine with Extend- 

big thanks!


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 27, 2008)

bosshog107 said:


> Sorry- "cut" probably isnt the best word for me to use since it has so many meanings expecially in this forum (Drug dealing 101 -Cut "to mix or add"  kinda like someone could cut cocaine with baking soda to make it appear more than what is actually true coke- LOL.....
> 
> He said you can mix w what ever supplement that started with an A.  Anyhow you answered my question about mixing creatine with Extend-
> 
> big thanks!



LOL that's what I was thinking but didn't know the revelance to it pertaining to Xtend...Your fine mixing the two products.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 27, 2008)

He probably means they cut it with Amino Acids referring to BCAA or EAA powders. This will help reduce the cost as bulk BCAA or EAAs are cheaper but they taste bad. Maybe it's just me but 4 scoops of Xtend is disgustingly sweet. I use two scoops and the bulk powder and flavoring is great.


----------

